# Quickie - Getting paid to fish!



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I recently realized that my vehicle's registration was about to expire and took a little time off today to go and remedy that. Of course, I've had a whole year to forget all about the required Emissions and Inspection and found myself apologizing to the "sweet" girl behind the counter at the DMV. 

Off to an auto shop, quick! I found myself at Mike's next to DI in Provo and authorized the I/M and a needed oil change (Great prices, BTW $28.00 inspection / $22.50 oil change).

Well, whaddaya know? I've got 45 minutes to kill and I'm right next to the Provo River! Score for me, as I took the next hour to flick a blue fox with my newly acquired ultra light...All while being paid (since my company makes us take our PTO for any missed work).

The runoff has officially started, by the way. Check out the section right next to the LDS Motion Picture Studio (Yeah, busted. I know that's not very close to DI...I stopped here before going to the DMV  ):

[attachment=1:3ol6kcu2]IMGP1532.jpg[/attachment:3ol6kcu2]

[attachment=0:3ol6kcu2]IMGP1534.jpg[/attachment:3ol6kcu2]

I flipped the spinner around a bit and saw a medium sized brown chasing it. It rolled on it once, but didn't bite any hooks. I snuck by to try from downstream and saw an opportunity for some underwater video:



He's got the Provo Penicillin growing on his face, but still neat to get video without a hook in its mouth.
______________________

Back to the Provo by DI:

The river doesn't have a lot of structure in this area (downstream from State Street) to create good eddies, but I thought I'd try anyway.

Never got any bites, but I ended up down by the fire station at that little dam. That was raging pretty hard, too. I could only see one spot that was hospitable enough for my spinner, so I kept tossing there with no luck. Not a biggie since this isn't a "real" fishing trip, right?

No fish on my spinner, but I looked down to see some really dark, nasty carp hanging out by the rocks on the bank. Another opportunity for some underwater video (Please pardon the harassment...I couldn't help it.):



The last time you saw my hand, I grabbed its tail and that's why the video got all shaky. Kinda fun. :lol:

I'll post a real fishing report on Sunday night. Until then, Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, I am working and you are getting paid to screw around ... That is fair how? Where ya headed out sunday to?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Getting paid to fish...I like the sound of that! :lol: I do that occassionally when I have too much vacation time built up!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Nice, I am working and you are getting paid to screw around ... That is fair how? Where ya headed out sunday to?


Sonia really liked Palisade when we went last year (around the same time), so we're going to give it a try. I know the potential for big fish is there, but last time I only got a 9 inch cutt.

If it sucks, we'll go to Nine Mile and check that out. Maybe we'll end up at Yuba, if that sucks, too. :lol:

I'm planning on inflating the tube and stripping some buggers, so I may get skunked. :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck! Good to get the family out for a fishing trip as well. Looking forward to reading your report on Monday. I will also try and post one for the southern expedition 2 electric bagaloo. Have a great weekend !


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Is Palisade Ice Free?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes. It has been for a couple of weeks.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The river calls you, fatbass. It longs for your presence again. :twisted: 

I'll even make you a sammich. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> The Provo River in town always brings back great memories of wet wading, fishing from sun-up to sundown from about 1230 north and 5th west up to the Riverside golf course and my mom hunting me down around noon so she could give me a sandwich and a Shasta. That river owned me for a couple of years. Thanks for reviving my memories!


That was pretty much the story of my last three years in Provo also.... fished the river (all of it) from the mouth of the canyon all the way out to the lake... over and over and over. I never got any sandwiches though... just grief about fishing too much by the ex wife. :lol: Those were cool videos LOAH. Tell me again how you waterproofed your camera??


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wayta get out and get some quick fishing in LOAH! Cool videos, sorry you didnt get any fish, but theres always next time. Lookin forward to your report from today.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Those were cool videos LOAH. Tell me again how you waterproofed your camera??


This one came out of the package waterproof. The last one didn't pass the sink test and that's why I have the one I do now.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Pentax rules! You wanna go kill those carp with me some time. I got a HUGE treble hook we can use to snag the ugly bastards!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sure, I'll bring a pitchfork. :lol:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Funny you mention a pitchfork. My dad was telling me him and his friend used to use a pitch fork to kill carp in that very same hole many years ago. :lol:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Great filming MR LH.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you Sir.


----------

